# Huffy serial number help needed



## Uniblab (May 23, 2012)

Reposting in this forum as I haven't gotten a definitive answer

Just picked up a twin tube Huffy frame that appears to have been either a  Slingshot or Rail. The serial number doesn't correspond with any that  my Googling can come up with as it seems to lack a couple of characters.  Have carefully scrutinized the left drop out and all I could find is *131051*

Have installed 26" wheels on it which (probably) means it wasn't a muscle bike like Huffy's Slingshot or Rail. Raleigh Ron couldn't shed any light on this either. Did anyone else make a similar twin tube frame that had those silver caps on the forward ends?

Hopefully someone can help. In particular what I'd like to know is the year, model name would be nice too. Thanks!


----------



## Uniblab (May 23, 2012)

Methinks this may have been an Eldorado. Swiped this pic from Dave's vintage site, I believe it belongs to JD56 (John boy)


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2012)

*Huffy for sure*

My guess is an Eldorado / Camaro. Could be a Monark as well.
Thanks for the plug on my posted pic from Dave's.

That red Eldorado (which can be seen in mor detail in my Gallery) is deemed a 66.
The Huffy top dual tube plastic end caps is a give away.

Anthony, RatRod build are we?

The first pic has the wrong fork for a huffy but, the murray arrow tipped decaled fork as used on the murrays?


----------



## Uniblab (May 31, 2012)

What's the difference between the Eldo or Camaro? I'm more of a Caddy than a Chebby guy LOL As for giving photo source credit, I try to do that whenever possible as I'm a strong believer in that, and on hot days I can also be a strong smeller.

What's the serial number like on your Eldo? Is it structured anything like mine?

Rat rod? Pish posh, that term has too much of a derogatory intonation of something done on the cheap and in a slap dash manner so I avoid it, I'd prefer to say it's gonna be a custom in the classic sense of da woid.


----------

